
How Blinkist Drives 50,000 App Downloads per Month with Content Marketing - Shanerostad
https://trifinlabs.com/content-marketing-app-downloads/
======
baxtr
Like with many of these articles, I find the points rather shallow. Example:

 _“Take this as an important reminder that with content marketing it’s the
content that matters.”_ well, thanks for that

~~~
CyberDildonics
That's because this isn't an article, it's an advertisement.

~~~
Shanerostad
It would be a whole lot of effort for me to write a 3.000 word advertisement.

~~~
factsaresacred
Or money ;)

